# Dealing with a breakup. Having trouble shooting.



## Austin Greene (Sep 1, 2013)

Well, to put it simply, my relationship with the girl I planned to marry (literally days from proposing to her after working my ass off all summer to pay for a ring) crashed to the ground on Friday. I'm learning to deal with it, but having serious trouble shooting. I just can't seem to shoot when I'm sad. It reminds me of her, but it's also what makes me who I am. I know if I'm going to come out of this whole, I need to keep on, I just don't know how. 

Wondering if any of you have suggestions on ways to cope, ways to continue my photography without it reminding me of her? 

Thanks folks, 
Austin


Oddly enough, I've found that when I'm sad, all of my images come out green. For those interested, my most recent posts to Flickr shows the damage.


----------



## Juga (Sep 1, 2013)

I can't speak to the break up...but you say photography is part of YOUR identity but reminds you of her. The best advice might sound harsh but I promise it isn't meant to be is that you need to separate those memories no matter how difficult it might be. It is YOUR identity not hers and don't let her be your identity. I suggest to got out, with your camera, and regain YOUR identity and get lost in it for a while.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 1, 2013)

Well, burn all of your negatives of her. Cut up all enlargements of her. Burn all of the 4x6 glossy prints of her.Throw out alllll of the color slides of her. Dump all of your developers, stop bath, and fixer, and buy all-new darkroom stuff. Oh wait,wait...this advice is like 30 years out of date...Sorry kid...don't know what to tell you. 

I suppose you could fall back on some of *the Classics* though: repeatedly listening to "breakup songs" on your 8-track car stereo system; drowning your sorrows with buckets of KFC; make some new dude friends, guys with catchy classic dude-names like Johnny, and Jose, and Jack; become a poet or a drummer in a grunge band; become despondent and drift into obscurity; and so on. I mean, really, the world is your oyster! She dumped you or whatever, so hey,you can get all bummed, get fat, get drunk all the time, join a band, and become depressed.

Orrrrrr....you can get out there and find a better, different relationship. 

My real advice?????        "*TIME heals all wounds*."


----------



## kathyt (Sep 1, 2013)

Time does heal all wounds. Really. I would say the money you saved for a ring could buy some new glass? That always makes me feel pretty good. Surround yourself with humor and friends!


----------



## will_f (Sep 1, 2013)

Exercise works for me, especially hiking up into the mountains (when nearby). Bring your camera if you want but shooting pics isn't really the purpose. getting your neurotransmitters sorted out is the goal and exercise helps with that. Depending on why you broke up you might get back together, but if there is some really hurtful stuff there, forget about it and get your mind around the concept that single is way better than being in a destructive relationship. 

Also, assuming you're relatively young (under 30) I can tell you beyond a shadow of a doubt that there are many fish in the sea and your best dating options open up between 26-40.

If you have guns, park them with someone you trust for a couple months. A bad five minute stretch can last a lifetime.


----------



## usayit (Sep 1, 2013)

G.A.S?  New camera.. new start?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Yeh.. time... heals.   Just give it time.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 1, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Time does heal all wounds. Really. I would say the money you saved for a ring could buy some new glass? That always makes me feel pretty good. Surround yourself with humor and friends!



*Derrel and Kay Thor* share a High Five as they agree that Time Heals All Wounds!*









* Kay Thor; part super-mom, part super-hero!


----------



## Braineack (Sep 1, 2013)

When I'm sad I like to eat donuts.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 1, 2013)

will_f said:


> Exercise works for me, especially hiking up into the mountains (when nearby). Bring your camera if you want but shooting pics isn't really the purpose. getting your neurotransmitters sorted out is the goal and exercise helps with that.



A breakup of any kind of relationship is intensely traumatic and you must allow yourself to grieve. 
What you are feeling is the loss, not only of the person, but all the future you have dreamed about - and that's not easy.
Trying to suppress the feelings of grief is like trying to hold an inner tube under water; eventually when you get tiring of exerting the effort it will pop up.
Do what work you can, but don't analyze and try to push yourself to heal, just go with the flow, make very few decisions, just feel bad for a bit.
Find an environment where you can function and get comfort, if you need it.

Don't get intense about finding someone new. That kind of behavior is an absolute recipe for disaster. 
Get exercise, go to new restaurants, get some new activities.
Find ways to enjoy what you can without making permanent changes or decisions about your life.

Most of all, do one day at a time.


----------



## Austin Greene (Sep 1, 2013)

Juga said:


> I can't speak to the break up...but you say photography is part of YOUR identity but reminds you of her. The best advice might sound harsh but I promise it isn't meant to be is that you need to separate those memories no matter how difficult it might be. It is YOUR identity not hers and don't let her be your identity. I suggest to got out, with your camera, and regain YOUR identity and get lost in it for a while.



I appreciate the insight, and I will do my best to take it to heart. Separating the two, damn thats going to be hard, but it needs to happen. I suppose because she always made me happy, and so does shooting. I could always share my photos with her, always. 



Derrel said:


> Well, burn all of your negatives of her. Cut up all enlargements of her. Burn all of the 4x6 glossy prints of her.Throw out alllll of the color slides of her. Dump all of your developers, stop bath, and fixer, and buy all-new darkroom stuff. Oh wait,wait...this advice is like 30 years out of date...Sorry kid...don't know what to tell you.
> 
> I suppose you could fall back on some of *the Classics* though: repeatedly listening to "breakup songs" on your 8-track car stereo system; drowning your sorrows with buckets of KFC; make some new dude friends, guys with catchy classic dude-names like Johnny, and Jose, and Jack; become a poet or a drummer in a grunge band; become despondent and drift into obscurity; and so on. I mean, really, the world is your oyster! She dumped you or whatever, so hey,you can get all bummed, get fat, get drunk all the time, join a band, and become depressed.
> 
> ...



Haha, thanks for the well-needed laugh on that Derrel, it's the first time I've laughed in a few days now. Every day is having its tough moments, but I am doing much better than I was even a day ago, and time is helping. At some point, I might get back out there, but I think I want to focus on bettering myself first. Maybe if I can find some new photography friends...



kathythorson said:


> Time does heal all wounds. Really. I would say the money you saved for a ring could buy some new glass? That always makes me feel pretty good. Surround yourself with humor and friends!



Done on the glass portion, picked up a 17-40 f/4L. Now for the humor and friends part, that seems like the tougher matter. I'd normally say that I'm introspective, shy even, but I think I'll try to toss that out of the window when I get back to college in a few weeks. It just sucks that it's taken me so long to try to get out there and find some other friends. 



will_f said:


> Exercise works for me, especially hiking up into the mountains (when nearby). Bring your camera if you want but shooting pics isn't really the purpose. getting your neurotransmitters sorted out is the goal and exercise helps with that. Depending on why you broke up you might get back together, but if there is some really hurtful stuff there, forget about it and get your mind around the concept that single is way better than being in a destructive relationship.
> 
> Also, assuming you're relatively young (under 30) I can tell you beyond a shadow of a doubt that there are many fish in the sea and your best dating options open up between 26-40.
> 
> If you have guns, park them with someone you trust for a couple months. A bad five minute stretch can last a lifetime.



Thank you, I can totally relate. I'm actually stuck up in the mountains at the moment, so I'm sure some hiking will take place, camera or sans camera. It's tough, because I always saw myself doing these things with her, but I'm not willing to give up that part of myself out of fear of some painful memories/past dreams. When I get back to my college town, I'm sure I'll be spending plenty of time in the gym. I am 21, and my young mind has a tough time seeing the whole picture when it comes to "fish in the sea," but I know it's the truth. 



usayit said:


> G.A.S?  New camera.. new start?
> 
> .
> .
> ...



Noted. Right now, I'm doing my best to fill my time. Too much time to think really hasn't seemed healthy over the past few days. 



Braineack said:


> When I'm sad I like to eat donuts.



Donuts do sound really good, maybe the smallest bit counter-productive, hell I don't care too much right now. Donuts it is!



The_Traveler said:


> A breakup of any kind of relationship is intensely traumatic and you must allow yourself to grieve.
> What you are feeling is the loss, not only of the person, but all the future you have dreamed about - and that's not easy.
> Trying to suppress the feelings of grief is like trying to hold an inner tube under water; eventually when you get tiring of exerting the effort it will pop up.
> Do what work you can, but don't analyze and try to push yourself to heal, just go with the flow, make very few decisions, just feel bad for a bit.
> ...



As far as your comment on dreams, got damn you hit it on the head. I had planned my entire life around her, around us. The empty void that now fills that space seems more frightening than anything at the moment. 

Just feel bad for a bit. Thats something I will try to keep in mind, something that needs to happen. I'm hoping being back at school, around thousands of people will help me function a bit more. I normally hate crowds, but being able to just disappear into my studies sounds fantastic. 

Thanks for the note about finding someone new. I've had names of people I've met along the way pop into my head. That said, it feels much too soon for anything I could possibly feel to be real, more than a reflex to feeling so alone. If, or possibly more like when, I get into a new relationship, I can't bring into it all this emotional baggage. It also feels a bit insulting to what was, if I already start thinking about what could be with other folks. Whether thats right or not to feel that way, I can't help it at the moment. 

Thanks for all the insight Lew, and everyone else as well. You all are a great group of folks, and I can't tell you enough how much it's helping me to read your responses. It's illogical, I know, but feeling as alone as I do really sucks. 

The plan: 
1. Ask for support if I need it. 
2. Keep shooting, it's my identity, my passion. 
3. Exercise, get out, fill my time. 
4. Get new friends, good ones, and lots of them. 
5. Don't make life-altering decisions when I'm so "unstable" 
6. At some point, get out there. 
7. I need to improve myself, for me, and no-one else. It will help in future relationships, whether with her, or anyone else. 

Thank you again, everyone.


----------



## will_f (Sep 1, 2013)

togalive said:


> .
> 
> Thank you, I can totally relate. I'm actually stuck up in the mountains at the moment, so I'm sure some hiking will take place, camera or sans camera. It's tough, because I always saw myself doing these things with her, but I'm not willing to give up that part of myself out of fear of some painful memories/past dreams. When I get back to my college town, I'm sure I'll be spending plenty of time in the gym. I am 21, and my young mind has a tough time seeing the whole picture when it comes to "fish in the sea," but I know it's the truth.



I remember when I was 23 and a woman really ripped my heart out for the first time. It was unbelievably painful. I was angry/depressed/sad/lonely for close to 2 years.  The worst part for me was the sure knowledge that what I was experiencing was in no way unusual. I felt like a maudlin wimp for being so destroyed. The poster who said you're grieving for the future had it right and its true. 

Eventually though I came out on the other side and was a better person for it. I even came to realize she did the right thing and saved both of us many years of misery. You will too. Good luck and know we're pulling for you.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 1, 2013)

togalive said:


> The plan:
> 1. Ask for support if I need it.
> 2. Keep shooting, it's my identity, my passion.
> 3. Exercise, get out, fill my time.
> ...



8. *Every day, plan on a donut (or something else that makes you feel good.)*


----------



## iPhoto17 (Sep 2, 2013)

same thing happened to me, i was planning to propose to my girlfriend on our 3 year anniversary and she decided to break up with me via text instead on our 3 year anniversary


----------



## gsgary (Sep 2, 2013)

**** her best mate


----------



## gsgary (Sep 2, 2013)

Try listening to Bread and David Gates that will cheer you up


----------



## Patrice (Sep 2, 2013)

Girl trouble, then boy trouble and now break up counselling, ..... has Dear Abby moved here?:violin:

Not to be callous or anything but this is a photo forum mostly frequented by a young crowd. If you are having trouble with this and are experiencing long or deep depression you really should go see a doctor, they can help or can refer you to someone who can.

BTW: a bacon sandwich always helps.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 2, 2013)

TPF is turning into dear abby.


----------



## shefjr (Sep 2, 2013)

You are young. 21 is a great age and you have many experiences yet to have. I don't have any solid advice for coping better than what was said about time. Learn to be you again and be happy with you. I find that pieces in our lives always manage to fall into place as long as we keep a positive attitude. So keep your chin up.


----------



## raventepes (Sep 2, 2013)

gsgary said:


> **** her best mate



This may be a bit on the extreme side, but he does bring up a good idea. Make her jealous.


----------



## cynicaster (Sep 3, 2013)

Unrequited love is about the worst feeling imaginable, aside from maybe the death of a loved one. 

I shudder when I think about the last time I had to go through it, because everything just sucks. 

Do whatever helps you get by, but  do yourself a favor and resist the urge to grovel.


----------



## SnowflakeMama (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm a noob around here, so ignore me if you want.   I just have a few random thoughts that may or may not help...
What feels like a "void" that she and your dreams/plans together used to fill will soon become opportunity.  Don't get me wrong, I am madly in love with my family, but given a few weeks to be "single" again and I think I might just _rule the world_.

Don't get too caught up in the "it's too soon to meet people" thing.  Just go meet people.  For no other reason than to have fun, to have someone to study with, walk with, b.s. with, etc.  People will come and go in your life when they're meant to.  Enjoy them, hate them, whatever, just don't shut everyone out because you're not ready for the next big relationship.  It doesn't matter what you do, it will happen when it happens anyway.  

Embrace feeling lonely and then let it go, don't allow yourself to wallow in it endlessly.  Even surrounded by loved ones and living the life I've always wanted I still feel lonely sometimes.  We all do.  So now you're not alone in that.  

Don't try to ignore or suppress feelings, moods, or memories.  They'll just keep coming back.  Acknowledge them and move on - and you will have to repeat this many times before it works, but it _will _work.  If you think of her every time you pick up your camera, just say to yourself, "Okay, I've thought of her now, I can move on".  And then do that.  

And like others have already said... give it time.  Fresh wounds are hard to ignore and easy to bump into.  Given time you'll find that remembering her doesn't hurt anymore, it just rankles a bit.  And one day you'll realize that it's been months since you've even thought of her.  But for now, since obviously there hasn't been enough time yet, I totally agree with the donuts.

Take care!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 3, 2013)

Now that you are in off the ledge, at least for a while, you might benefit from a little perspective.
However much breaking up with a girl is painful, this is, tbh, small potatoes compared with the immeasurable agony of having to live through the illness or misfortune of your own child or the death of a spouse. 
Learning to deal with this separation and grief will enable you to handle the inevitable traumas of life. 
It does not make them less painful but at least a little more manageable.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 3, 2013)

Better this heartbreak, after working your heart out for that engagement ring, than to spend a decade or more pouring your heart and soul into her happiness, only to have her rip your heart out and grill it for sandwiches when she leaves. And, by that time, children could have been involved as well.
Hypothetically speaking of course. Not that it ever happened to me. And if it DID happen, not that I'm bitter about it. :lmao:
(Okay, that really is a joke. Yes, it DID happen to me. No, I'm not bitter--I am WAY more in love with life than I ever was when I was married.)



raventepes said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > **** her best mate
> ...



*NOOO*, don't try to make her jealous!! Because then SHE still "wins," if your emotions and actions are all still centered around HER and what her responses will be. "Wonder what she'll think if she sees me with this girl" kind of thinking is still putting HER at the center of your world. The best thing you can do is to not waste another minute of your life caring that much about someone who obviously didn't value YOU.

You're 21? You're about the same age as my youngest son, and what I would tell HIM is--take some time to enjoy yourself and your singleness. You have the rest of your life to find "the one." Or "one of the ones" however you feel about the whole "soulmate" thing. But one thing is sure--a girl that dumps you at the point that things are that serious between you--she is NOT the one and you are far better off without her. 

Doesn't mean it doesn't hurt though. Find some friends you can count on to share the hurt with, so you can voice it and move on. Maybe multiple times. 
Also--talk to your Momma. She'll tell you--that girl didn't deserve you.


----------



## nola.ron (Sep 6, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Time does heal all wounds. Really. I would say the money you saved for a ring could buy some new glass? That always makes me feel pretty good. Surround yourself with humor and friends!



Fabulous idea.  I had a similar situation - and used part of the money to buy my boxer.  Fast forward 3 years later and I have a new GF and still have my best 4 legged friend.  She got me through the hardest time of my life.


----------



## IByte (Sep 6, 2013)

togalive said:


> Well, to put it simply, my relationship with the girl I planned to marry (literally days from proposing to her after working my ass off all summer to pay for a ring) crashed to the ground on Friday. I'm learning to deal with it, but having serious trouble shooting. I just can't seem to shoot when I'm sad. It reminds me of her, but it's also what makes me who I am. I know if I'm going to come out of this whole, I need to keep on, I just don't know how.
> 
> Wondering if any of you have suggestions on ways to cope, ways to continue my photography without it reminding me of her?
> 
> ...



Pffft your single and waaay too many fish in the sea.  Sorry for your lost but right enjoy life as you can


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 6, 2013)

Just remember: 

No matter what happens, we'll still have Getting Jiggy With It.mp3


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 6, 2013)

I went through a disaster too, similar to sm4him except it also greatly affected my kids.

Continue photographing things, but compare your earlier work to what you are doing now.  This will help you force yourself to get better, at least in photography to your previous level.  

Everyone reacts differently to situations like that, just try to take one step at a time.  And as you first asked improve your photography back to the level it was before this happened.  Compare your early work to your existing work, that will help you focus and "reunderstand" how you were doing things.

It's one step at a time, over time that you will get through it just fine.


----------



## Achaicus (Sep 6, 2013)

I went hiking lots after my breakup. Took a camera, but the photography wasn't the goal, getting out and away from things was the point. If you happen to see something take a shot, but don't feel you have to.*


----------



## runnah (Sep 6, 2013)

shefjr said:


> You are young. 21 is a great age and you have many experiences yet to have.



21 and thinking about getting married?! That is mistake #1. I hardly recognize the person I was at 21. Wait until closer to 30 and you should have a better idea of who you are and who you want to be with.

As for the trouble with shooting, don't worry it happens to most guys.


----------



## OrionsByte (Sep 6, 2013)

Here's an "out there" suggestion - find sad things, and figure out a way to photograph them to make them look happier, or hopeful. Use your emotions for your art.

Getting your heart stomped on and watching the future you thought you had all figured out get erased in one fell swoop is not fun, but I guarantee that at 21, this is not the last time it will happen.  It may not always be a relationship that does it to you, but you can count on it.

Also, saying that it will happen again also implies that it's likely happened before.  I often find it helpful to look back at my life at those times when I was at my lowest, when I thought I'd never be able to get up off the floor, and then look and see all the things that came afterwards.  When I can line things up and say, "Wow, yeah, that sucked, but if it hadn't have happened, I never would have had _this_ experience, and that was exceptionally good!" it makes difficult times easier to handle even while I'm in the midst of them.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good luck to you all................try getting dumped and have to see her everyday at work...........while she dates another guy at work................Do'h..................


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 8, 2013)

> I would say the money you saved for a ring could buy some new glass?


Ahaha, yes. I thought the same thing reading the OP.

Also, OP: regarding the relationship falling apart days before proposing... that's actually really common in my experience, and you shouldn't let that aspect of it get to you (I know when that happened to me, that was a particularly annoying detail).  Girls know they are about to be proposed to more often than not, and if the relationship has problems, that's a great time to stop it before it escalates to an even more awkward breakup at the moment of proposal.  So probably not very coincidental at all. You simply forced her to action, which is good, because action is better than suppressed misgivings.

Otherwise, I dunno. The only useful "getting over breakups" advice that I have received and used is to cut yourself off from any easy opportunities to wallow in memories.  
1) Either destroy/delete reminders of her, or if you feel you may want them someday, then ship them to a family member to hold onto out of your reach until later.  
2) Block her on facebook and so forth (if it was a somewhat amicable breakup, then tell her why you're doing this first so it doesn't come across as petty. Explain it is temporary to help you move on, etc.). 
3) Don't fight over any friends that are likely to be more devoted to her.
4) Do any leftover item exchanges or whatnot as soon as possible and as all-at-once as possible to remove any lingering loose ends.
5) Talk about it once, maybe, with her, after plenty of time to cool down, if closure is really needed. But ideally not even that, and certainly nothing more than that for at least a couple months or more.

Cutting all the cords will make the time shorter to get over it.  But it's still just gonna be some passage of time. Gotta feel crappy for awhile, no way around it.



Rebound relationships also help, if you're the sort of person who can stomach such a thing.  If so, please be completely honest with the rebound person (there are plenty of people who won't care and would be happy to serve that role), and call it off if you feel they have unrealistic expectations anyway.  I can't handle this, personally.  It helps at first, but then I'm too damn sappy to go through with much of any relationship that I don't intend to be long term, so it kinda backfires.  If that's not a problem for you though, it could work great.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm also a noob here, but there's a point I would like to make. I'm helping a friend get through a mildly similar circumstance. She dumped him completely out of the blue about 7 months ago, a month before he wanted to propose. She shacked up with a guy in the navy pretty much right away. They're still together and seem happy. My friend, however, is on the verge of suicide and has even made plans to carry it out. All he ever talks about is her, and how she should really get back together with him. It's consumed him nearly completely. He used to live and breathe cars, but his beloved VWs have been cast aside for spending time alone thinking about ways to get back with her and how horrible he believes his life to be. My point here is don't let this become you. If you start to feel like it is, don't hesitate to get help if you need it. There's absolutely nothing wrong with admitting you need help if you do. You may not, and that's fine too. The fact that you talk about how shooting makes you think of her concerns me a little. Don't let this get the better of you. Nobody should expect you to "suck it up and get over it," as the truth is (as many have said) time does heal. Perhaps find some new subjects that don't remind you of her? Some new equipment? Or, you could be this guy:


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 8, 2013)

Getting over a relationship isn't often easy, even when you end it. The thing to keep in mind is... you are young, and you will get over it. My best work has always come out of times when I was down, blue or depressed. Perhaps you might take a walk with your camera and shoot what speaks to you, our state of mind greatly effects how we see the world around us.


----------



## snerd (Sep 8, 2013)

My kee kat has gotten me through 3 divorces in 16 years. Here's to cats! No more marriages!!


----------



## C4n0n.Fan (Sep 8, 2013)

will_f said:


> your best dating options open up between 26-40.
> .




I only have 9 months left? Then what?? Does one start to panic? Or be like the 
OP should and embrace life fully and tell myself I'm going to be fine.


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 8, 2013)

C4n0n.Fan said:


> will_f said:
> 
> 
> > your best dating options open up between 26-40.
> ...


The Case For An Older Woman « OkTrends

statistics of dating pool size are discussed here with considerable data from a large dating site behind the discussion.  There is a chart in particular about half way down that shows the % of the entire dating pool interested in you by age.  It actually tapers off much more slowly than you might expect.  Reason being, even though everyone is getting married off, as you get older, you have a broader and broader range of ages that it is acceptable for you to date.  So that sort of compensates for the shrinking dating pool by age a bit.

Note too  that this is an online dating website, so their estimates for dating pool size at higher ages are obviously skewed to be too low, making it even less bad than it looks there by far (which is itself not very bad)




Also, regardless of statistics, the one thing that is sure to shrink the number of people interested in you especially much would be panicking and thus coming across as desperate. It really is a self fulfilling prophecy that dating will be easier if you *think *it won't be that bad / don't worry much.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Sep 8, 2013)

webestang64 said:


> Good luck to you all................try getting dumped and have to see her everyday at work...........while she dates another guy at work................Do'h..................




That is tough biz for sure. Just got to suck it up and move one. Start working out some and sweat it out. Getting back into work (photo work) can help. Start dating and have fun at it. Are you on internet dating? If nothing else you can have a lot of penpals.

I'm making my second book and have no time for nothing. No time for me to get depressed. I still have tons of pix from 6 months ago I need to go through. Get going on some projects.


----------



## C4n0n.Fan (Sep 11, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> C4n0n.Fan said:
> 
> 
> > will_f said:
> ...




Whatchu talkin bout, "higher ages"?


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ilovemycam said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck to you all................try getting dumped and have to see her everyday at work...........while she dates another guy at work................Do'h..................
> ...



Oh yeah......I've sucked it up and just keep going. I've looked around on Match.com but have yet to take the plunge into online dating. Rebuilding my Mustang convertible is helping me as well. It's hard to get into the dating scene when you are getting close to 50..........! LOL


----------



## runnah (Sep 11, 2013)

webestang64 said:


> It's hard to get into the dating scene when you are getting close to 50..........! LOL




I would suggest going to places where folks of your age bracket hang out. Places like bingo halls, shuffle board courts and blood pressure machines at drug stores are a good start.


----------



## SashaT (Sep 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > It's hard to get into the dating scene when you are getting close to 50..........! LOL
> ...






Now that is funny


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > It's hard to get into the dating scene when you are getting close to 50..........! LOL
> ...



I'll make sure I put my good teeth in for that..............!


----------



## snerd (Sep 11, 2013)

And don't forget the Hai Karate!!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > It's hard to get into the dating scene when you are getting close to 50..........! LOL
> ...


I tried the cemetery, but it's not very lively.


----------



## runnah (Sep 11, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> I tried the cemetery, but it's not very lively.



Did you find all the gals a bit stiff?


----------



## manaheim (Sep 11, 2013)

omg the thread that won't die...


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't know how I missed this thread.

Take half the money you saved for the ring and buy some new glass. Take the other half and use it to romance her friends...


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 11, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Try listening to Bread and David Gates that will cheer you up



Also known as "music to kill yourself by"...


----------

